
Show HN: 10 year challenge with browser history back button - tomschwiha
https://wb.schwiha.de/
======
JeremyBanks
Clever but annoying to have clicked on.

~~~
nchudleigh
Yeah agreed, would have saved me a minute if you had built an escape hatch

------
wodenokoto
Is this some joke about breaking the back button?

~~~
tomschwiha
Actually it might. It pushes the years 2000 to 2019 via the History API into
the browser history.

------
yholio
My experience on Android is that it makes the actual back button on the phone
to no longer respond.

~~~
tomschwiha
You have to tap 19 times (years 2000 - 2019) (+the amount of pages you
visited) the back button to come actually back.

------
joshstrange
Hijacking the history API for no good reason is a bad idea.

------
ninefoxgambit
pretty cool. Looked up the static site I built for my mums bookkeeping
business over 10 years ago. Solid history. That site just kept on going, no
maintenance, no hosting fees.

------
tomschwiha
Just some fun website inspired by the 10 year challenge. Source-Code is
available on github [https://github.com/tomschwiha/web-
archive](https://github.com/tomschwiha/web-archive)

